# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  طلب شراء spt box

## himihicham

طلب شراء  spt-box   او   spt box 2  مستعمل بدون كابلات وشكرا   
لمن يهمه الامر يتصل بالرقم 0678380684

----------

